# Tattoos on impulse



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2009)

Well im not totally upset with it, however im not thrilled. Guess ill see how it looks when it heals n get it touched up.

it was supposed to be this:




but turned out like this:


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice Tat. I learned my lesson about tats the hard way. Don’t trust someone that says "Yeah, I have my own gun and am going to open my own shop when I get out of the Navy!" 

Tat Lesson #1: There is no such thing as a good cheap tattoo.
:lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2009)

river_wolf said:


> Nice Tat. I learned my lesson about tats the hard way. Don’t trust someone that says "Yeah, I have my own gun and am going to open my own shop when I get out of the Navy!"
> 
> Tat Lesson #1: There is no such thing as a good cheap tattoo.
> :lol:



LMAO the way i see it is if ya get a totally bad tattoo ya can always cover it up with something even bigger and more obnoxious!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 12, 2009)

> Don’t trust someone that says "Yeah, I have my own gun and am going to open my own shop when I get out of the Navy!"



i also learned that the hard way when i was 17. the cross on my arm looks like a chitlin did it, but after a few years you forget its even there

yours dont look bad at all. its a cool lookin tat sloppy er not


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good to me ...I got one on my arm for my service days was suppose to be an American Bald eagle... For some reason now it looks more like a Rhode Island red rooster :LOL2: ...JIGGY


----------



## poolie (Oct 12, 2009)

When you just look at it on it's own and not compare it to the other one it looks just fine. Was this the first? 

Uh Oh... we're going to have to have a show off your tat thread. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2009)

poolie said:


> When you just look at it on it's own and not compare it to the other one it looks just fine. Was this the first?
> 
> Uh Oh... we're going to have to have a show off your tat thread. :shock:



Nope this is my 4th or 6th depending how u look at it and i was bit by the tattoo bug at 17 lol heres my tattoo rundown

(1) first was a dope mushroom on left shoulder blade
(2) was of my dog Cassidy which came out looking like an ewock on my right ankle!
(3) 4 aces and a stack of chips on my right shoulder
(4) had my dog covered up by a flameing skull and a ace of spades
(5) had my dope mushroom covered up with a Koi fish for my parents
(6) the one pictured
(7) coming soon! (water surrounding the Koi)

And yes to answer your questions i got a thing for playing cards (Aces) and skulls


----------



## poolie (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a wild hair and woke up with this friendly looking guy on my shoulder about 15 years ago.


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are my "DO OVERS" Yes, both were cheap the first time but I paid to have Good artists fix both of them. 











Have a third on my back its a set of AB wings, but it was done right the first time.


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 13, 2009)

here is my cover up. had a GF's nickname on my bicep. 






the cover up hurt WAY more then the breakup.... :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got a rabbit on my butt... but anytime I go to show him off he gets nervous and jumps in the hole


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I've got a rabbit on my butt... but anytime I go to show him off he gets nervous and jumps in the hole



:LOL2:

I hate needles!


----------



## recon2g (Oct 13, 2009)

started at 17 with a black panther on the right arm, then naked lady on the left arm,then dagger through hart on left fore arm then cover up of Indian over black panther, dolphin over naked lady(done in Mexico not good) Oh and one on left chest of Viking not for football. (was to be colored but was in a bad spot) do not know if I am done or not, always wanted a full back tat but then I can't see it there anyway.  8) :lol:


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 13, 2009)

I got 8 or 9 here is a few.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 13, 2009)

sweet deer piece

ive got the same cross only mines just outlined


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 13, 2009)

The deer piece is nice. I have my kids footprints on my back and a half sleeve of a bass hiding in some cover.


----------



## Marc David (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi friend,
Really nice Tattoo .
I enjoy the collection of tattoo, hope you will provide some more tattoo of different design.

Thanks
RI Tattoo


----------



## pamountainman (Aug 27, 2010)

I almost got one, I was going to get Elmer Fudd on the small of my back with rabbit tracks leading "south".


----------



## Sinker (Aug 27, 2010)

I never wanted to be one of those old guys with droopy, faded tattoos. I'm 51 now, so I figure in another six months or so I'll have lost all muscle tone so it'll be safe to get one.


----------



## perchin (Aug 27, 2010)

Sinker said:


> I never wanted to be one of those old guys with droopy, faded tattoos. I'm 51 now, so I figure in another six months or so I'll have lost all muscle tone so it'll be safe to get one.



:LOL2: :roflmao:


----------



## raven174us (Aug 28, 2010)

I almost got my arm sleeved. I'm so glad I didn't. I have a huge dagger on my forearm and even though I love it, I sometimes wonder what I was thinking when I got it. I have 9 all together.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got 3 or 5 depending on how you're counting


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got some autopsy photos that I can't show on this website of a drunk who came into the morgue after having died of cirrhosis of the liver after many years of drinking. Being largely without a job and mostly indigent, he got drinking money by going into a bar, moseying up to someone, and telling them, "I'll bet you five dollars I've got your name tattooed on my butt." The victim of the scam would think about it for a moment and decide, "Now, what are the chances he's got George (or Henry or Leroy or whatever the guy's name was) tattooed on his butt? I'll take that bet." The two would then go into the restroom and the drunk would drop his pants. Sure enough, here was "YOUR NAME" tattooed across the cheeks. Judging from the degree of cirrhosis, the scam must have worked really well.


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a rabbit on my butt... but anytime I go to show him off he gets nervous and jumps in the hole
> ...



I'm with you, Jim. I don't have any trouble jumping out of an airplane at 17,000' and I could eat a Big Mac while working an autopsy but I absolutely go white at the very sight of a needle. Having a tattoo or being an IV drug user is something that I'll never have to worry about.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife got a impulse tattoo that turned out to be ridiculously horrible. It was supposed to be 3 birds for our 3 kids. It looked like 3 flaming bats. Had to get a pretty big cover up done.
Before


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 31, 2010)

Liquid Stupidity(Jack Beam :LOL2: ) and Kenyon Martin were the inspiration for this beauty. Just another one of my many brilliant teenage mistakes... It was originally supposed to be "Bad Ass White Boy", similar to NBA Star Kenyon Martin's "Bad Ass Yellow Boy", but this is what I woke up with. Tattoos and Whiskey dont mix well.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Liquid Stupidity(Jack Beam :LOL2: ) and Kenyon Martin were the inspiration for this beauty. Just another one of my many brilliant teenage mistakes... It was originally supposed to be "Bad Ass White Boy", similar to NBA Star Kenyon Martin's "Bad Ass Yellow Boy", but this is what I woke up with. Tattoos and Whiskey dont mix well.




Oh God!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Liquid Stupidity(Jack Beam :LOL2: ) and Kenyon Martin were the inspiration for this beauty. Just another one of my many brilliant teenage mistakes... It was originally supposed to be "Bad Ass White Boy", similar to NBA Star Kenyon Martin's "Bad Ass Yellow Boy", but this is what I woke up with. Tattoos and Whiskey dont mix well.



Seams like an easy fix,why not just add the bad a$$ to it?


----------

